Ask HN: Who has your favorite personal website? What does yours look like? - jmk20
======
mrandolph
Jeff Atwood's has been a long time favorite of mine.
[https://codinghorror.com](https://codinghorror.com)

It's a simple layout, easy to parse, with lots of interesting content.

His personal "About Me" follows the writing style found in the rest of his
content, and he puts(presumably) a lot of time and energy into producing high
quality and well-thought-out posts.

~~~
yesenadam
Hmm weird, my browser objected with "Firefox detected a potential security
threat and did not continue to codinghorror.com"

..ah, it seems it's actually
[https://blog.codinghorror.com/](https://blog.codinghorror.com/)

I love the site too.

------
yesenadam
I love [https://jvns.ca/](https://jvns.ca/) !!

Also there's an awful lot of good stuff on
[http://amasci.com/](http://amasci.com/)

Mine looks like [http://www.adamponting.com/](http://www.adamponting.com/)

Thanks, you reminded me I read Steve Krug's _Don 't Make Me Think, Revisited_
(2014) recently and decided a lot had to change with my site! Excellent book.
Actually I was mainly inspired by the advice on
[http://amasci.com/faq.html](http://amasci.com/faq.html) . The last few years
I've been making LaTeX PDFs of what I explore/think about/do/learn, instead of
putting it online, which is a shame I guess.

------
cdbattags
Mine looks like:

[https://cdbattaglia.com](https://cdbattaglia.com)

I remember finding [https://jgthms.com/web-design-
in-4-minutes/](https://jgthms.com/web-design-in-4-minutes/) and being so blown
away by dynamic rendered procedural CSS. I've used this as a starting point
and then added features.

I also have a Markdown rendering pipeline in place that allows me to display
LaTex for my math studies (as seen [https://cdbattaglia.com/words/axiomatic-
math](https://cdbattaglia.com/words/axiomatic-math)).

------
sgillen
This is IMHO the best one I’ve ever come across:
[https://www.gwern.net/](https://www.gwern.net/) .

------
abhayhegde
I think Tania Rascia has my favorite personal website. taniarascia.com/

It is built on Gatsby static webpage generator and is very fast, gets about
98-100 for desktop on Lighthouse (or Pagespeed Insights) despite looking
content heavy. It has dark mode toggle button, nice font and stylishly simple.

Also, she delivers amazing tutorials on hot coding topics for free.

Apart from that, paulgraham.com is my favorite essay blog, although I do not
like the design.

------
BillSaysThis
Garret's [https://dangerousmeta.rocks](https://dangerousmeta.rocks)

------
seanwilson
Mine is here: [https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

Gets all green ticks against Google's new Core Web Vitals metrics for page
experience. :)

